# Don't Buy A "Tiny Tach" Tachometer



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

I bought one and it cost $50 USD roughly, took a month or more for them to ship it from the Chicago area to Vancouver BC, shite!

Then I hook it up and it won't display the RPM properly. It shows the RPM but keeps cutting out. Did everything to ameliorate the ground and tested it, tried wrapping the pickups every which way and still no better display. Soon as I raised my idle speed about 200 rpm I got no reading at all. Contacted customer service and got a bunch of stupid questions akin to "did you ground the gauge" etc. No offer to replace or refund my money. Never did get the thing to work either. 

Don't waste your money!


----------

